# soap tools



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

What sort of tools do you use to clean up your soap bars?


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

A carrot peeler for the sharp edges and a soft cloth to polish them.
Fran


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thus far, zip, zero, nada. I like them the way they are. However, I did use a dental pick to clean up the seepage around the heart embeds for the Valentine Bar I made.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Nothing here either.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

None.....other than a microfiber cloth that I wipe them down with to make sure there's no dust on them and I also rub the edges to remove any loose soap from where I cut.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

I bevel all my edges, use a soap planer.. works great.. and then I use all the edges taken off to make rebatched soap for hubby and myself.. 
Barb


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Veggie peeler here, too, altho I'm hoping to get a planer soon to speed up the process. I use a sponge/scrubbie to polish & round off the edges of the hotel soaps.

Jenny


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I use a very small paring knife and just take off crumbly edges or ends that are a tad too high and will cause tears when I shrink wrap.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Kalne said:


> None.....other than a microfiber cloth that I wipe them down with to make sure there's no dust on them and I also rub the edges to remove any loose soap from where I cut.


I do the same as well. Since I started covering my curing rack with a huge sheet I haven't had to deal with any dust though.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah.....I finally wised up and started laying paper towels over the tops but I still worry about it. LOL


----------

